# how to combat glass misting up



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

just wondering if theres anything that i can do to stop the glass doors misting up as its ruining the view of the tank.guessing not much can be done due to the high humidity requirements.they mist about 3 quarters of the way up and clear at the bottom


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

mike mc said:


> just wondering if theres anything that i can do to stop the glass doors misting up as its ruining the view of the tank.guessing not much can be done due to the high humidity requirements.they mist about 3 quarters of the way up and clear at the bottom


only option is to spray less

or fit some sort of blower over the doors but that prob wouldent work


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Blower as in small fan? Gonna move the Exo terra monsoon nozzles further forward as its causing a slight spray to bounce back onto doors.misting cycles set to every 8 hours for 25 seconds,maybe I'm misting too much it's only a 50x40x40


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

mike mc said:


> Blower as in small fan? Gonna move the Exo terra monsoon nozzles further forward as its causing a slight spray to bounce back onto doors.misting cycles set to every 8 hours for 25 seconds,maybe I'm misting too much it's only a 50x40x40


all my vivs the glass fogs up after a spray, not much u can do if u want teh right humidity


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Yea its not just after misting thou its continuous.kinda defeats the object of having one of richies lovely vivs if I can't see my frogs because of all the condensation


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Keep the glass clean?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Increase the temperature of the room the viv is in.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

its a perennial problem for all of us..if you have a temp differential between viv and room plus high humidity,i think rana or ent do a small heat cable that runs at the bottom of the doors,but i haven't tried it theory is sound though warm glass no condensation.
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Increase the temperature of the room the viv is in.
> 
> Ade


This.

My lowest viv suffers more with condensation than the others where it's a little cooler.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for the replys will look into ordering one of the heat cables


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seemed to happen more when i first set my viv up but like others have said either wipe it down or heat the room


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Perhaps you have solved this now.

I found as others have said the bigger the temp diff outside compared to inside the viv the bigger the problem. Either warm the room a little or reduce the temp in the viv a little by using less light etc, I have started using the cool running LED light units dartfrog are selling. I also dropped the humidity down from 100% to 90% and this reduced the condensation markedly.

The led units are here:

Lighting Price List

I tried the heatstrips but I didnt find they helped much.

I found fans to be very effective but they also reduced the humidity too much.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> its a perennial problem for all of us..if you have a temp differential between viv and room plus high humidity,i think rana or ent do a small heat cable that runs at the bottom of the doors,but i haven't tried it theory is sound though warm glass no condensation.
> Stu


Dartfrog sells them but they aint cheap.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

those heat cables are crazy money for what they are...

my doors only get condensation when the heat mat is on - if i leave the heat mat off i got absolutely no condensation at all, that's at room temp (about 24c atm) and 90-100% humidity.


----------

